# Sarah Palin: Response to the President's Health Care Speech



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

*
Response to the President's Health Care Speech*

After all the rhetoric is put aside, one principle ran through President Obama’s speech tonight: that increased government involvement in health care can solve its problems. 

Many Americans fundamentally disagree with this idea. We know from long experience that the creation of a massive new bureaucracy will not provide us with “more stability and security,” but just the opposite. It's hard to believe the President when he says that this time he and his team of bureaucrats have finally figured out how to do things right if only we’ll take them at their word.

Our objections to the Democrats’ health care proposals are not mere “bickering” or “games.” They are not an attempt to “score short term political points.” And it’s hard to listen to the President lecture us not to use “scare tactics” when in the next breath he says that “more will die” if his proposals do not pass. 

In his speech the President directly responded to concerns I’ve raised about unelected bureaucrats being given power to make decisions affecting life or death health care matters. He called these concerns “bogus,” “irresponsible,” and “a lie” -- so much for civility. After all the name-calling, though, what he did not do is respond to the arguments we’ve made, arguments even some of his own supporters have agreed have merit. 

In fact, after promising to “make sure that no government bureaucrat .... gets between you and the health care you need,” the President repeated his call for an Independent Medicare Advisory Council -- an unelected, largely unaccountable group of bureaucrats charged with containing Medicare costs. He did not disavow his own statement that such a group, working outside of “normal political channels,” should guide decisions regarding that “huge driver of cost ... the chronically ill and those toward the end of their lives....” He did not disavow the statements of his health care advisor, Dr. Ezekiel Emanuel, and continuing to pay his salary with taxpayer dollars proves a commitment to his beliefs. The President can keep making unsupported assertions, but until he directly responds to the arguments I’ve made, I’m going to call him out too. 

It was heartening to hear the President finally recognize that tort reform is an important part of any solution. But this concession shouldn’t lead us to take our eye off the ball: the Democrats’ proposals will not reduce costs, and they will not deliver better health care. It’s this kind of “healthy skepticism of government” that truly reflects a “concern and regard for the plight of others.” We can’t wait to hear the details on that; we look forward to working with you on tort reform.

Finally, President Obama delivered an offhand applause line tonight about the cost of the War on Terror. As we approach the anniversary of the September 11th attacks and honor those who died that day and those who have died since in the War on Terror, in order to secure our freedoms, we need to remember their sacrifices and not demonize them as having had too high a price tag. 

Remember, Mr. President, elected officials work for the people. Forcing a conclusion in order to claim a “victory” is not healthy for our country. We hear you say government isn’t always the answer; now hear us -- that’s what we’ve been saying all along.

- Sarah Palin



I like George Will's line, "The President is a flame-thrower in a vast field of straw men."
Obama is notorious for creating these "straw men" and then torching them. "Some believe that...." "Some people say that....." "Some experts advise that....." "Others have held that....." He does it so much it just makes me sick. Any freshman in College taking a course in basic Logic can see through such fallacial arguing. Yet the "Press" lets him get away with it day after day after day.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

sarah palin is a part time politician


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

.454 said:


> After all the rhetoric is put aside,


I thought his speech was all rhetoric!


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice speech... from a part time politician maybe... but a full time player in the next election...maybe not as a presidential candidate... but a factor nonetheless.


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

junker said:


> sarah palin is a part time politician


I prefer a part time politician like Palin over a full time communist like Obama.
Na zdarovye, comrade!:darkbeer:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

.454 said:


> I prefer a part time politician like Palin over a full time communist like Obama.
> Na zdarovye, comrade!:darkbeer:


yup.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

.454 said:


> I prefer a part time politician like Palin over a full time communist like Obama.
> Na zdarovye, comrade!:darkbeer:


really, you don't like obama? come on! for real? seriously? shut up! you're just messing with me.....aren't you? do really not like obama? you gotta love his healthcare plan, right? no? you don't like that either? 

wow. this is news to me.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

junker said:


> really, you don't like obama? come on! for real? seriously? shut up! you're just messing with me.....aren't you? do really not like obama? you gotta love his healthcare plan, right? no? you don't like that either?
> 
> wow. this is news to me.


For someone who does not like political threads you stay neck deep up in them!


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

AR_Headhunter said:


> For someone who does not like political threads you stay neck deep up in them!



i'm working on my typing badge.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Then quit acting like a cry baby over political threads!


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

AR_Headhunter said:


> Then quit acting like a cry baby over political threads!


make me


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Your a bright boy. Matter of fact your so bright with your head up Nobama's *** I am surprised you can read these threads. JMO


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

Junker 
Even though I don't agree with you ......I gotta tell you, your responses make me laugh. I just wish you'd listen.
Good hunting!


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

junker said:


> really, you don't like obama? come on! for real? seriously? shut up! you're just messing with me.....aren't you? do really not like obama? you gotta love his healthcare plan, right? no? you don't like that either?
> 
> wow. this is news to me.


Go



















Good luck.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

junker said:


> sarah palin is a part time politician


you're darn right she is, just the way the founding fathers INTENDED it. Politicians ARE SUPPOSED to be everyday citizens who go to REPRESENT AND SERVE US not the other way around. I will take a part time politician who understands what real life is like any day over the lifelong, blood sucking bureaucrats that are in office now. People forget they are supposed to be our servants not the other way around.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

JimRay said:


> Junker
> Even though I don't agree with you ......I gotta tell you, your responses make me laugh. I just wish you'd listen.
> Good hunting!


jim

i like you. we have our differences on here and its good every now and then to debate issues. 

this is what bothers me " I just wish you'd listen." trying to force politics on someone bothers me. I'm not trying to influence anyone on here to vote a certain way..i'm merely taking up for the candidate that i voted for....the candidate that was elected. I'm gonna give him some time before I bury my guns and prep for a civil war.

for the most; i enjoy these discussions. people vent there frustrastions on me all day and they go home calm. ...to their wives, kids, and dogs. I'm sort of like doctor phil with hair.

but jim in all seriousness. i get it and i think you're a good guy. You're good people.


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

Junker,
Tell you what. If I'm ever near Memphis and since I'm a BBQ'n fool, I'll let you buy me .454's beer and I'll buy the BBQ. Your chioce, and I won't argue!
Deal?


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

JimRay said:


> Junker,
> Tell you what. If I'm ever near Memphis and since I'm a BBQ'n fool, I'll let you buy me .454's beer and I'll buy the BBQ. Your chioce, and I won't argue!
> Deal?



awesome. I'll send you home with some of my bbq sauce.

let me know.


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

junker said:


> jim
> 
> i like you. we have our differences on here and its good every now and then to debate issues.
> 
> ...


Junker,
Hope you had a great weekend, BTW when does your season start?
Anyway, I want to say something and appoligize if what I wrote was taken wrong. I think you and I are in the same boat wanting to go in the right direction (i.e. same direction, pun intended). You maybe on the left, and me on the right. We need to "discuss" our differing opinions. I did not mean to imply that I was forcing you to listen. I think all of us can learn something new everyday, even if we don't agree with what we've learned. That said, I want to learn _why_ some people have a different points of view so I can do a better job of discussing our differences. I think if we understand _how_ an opion is formed, both sides can discuss more constructively.
Didn't mean to sound like.... Dr Phil, or your mom, but just a thought.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

JimRay said:


> Junker,
> Hope you had a great weekend, BTW when does your season start?
> Anyway, I want to say something and appoligize if what I wrote was taken wrong. I think you and I are in the same boat wanting to go in the right direction (i.e. same direction, pun intended). You maybe on the left, and me on the right. We need to "discuss" our differing opinions. I did not mean to imply that I was forcing you to listen. I think all of us can learn something new everyday, even if we don't agree with what we've learned. That said, I want to learn _why_ some people have a different points of view so I can do a better job of discussing our differences. I think if we understand _how_ an opion is formed, both sides can discuss more constructively.
> Didn't mean to sound like.... Dr Phil, or your mom, but just a thought.



had a great weekend. 

THIS IS OFF TOPIC.

My friends put on a benefit concert for the wife and kids and me. 










they been planning it for months. could not believe when the wife and i pulled up. there was a silent auction and a band. Nothing better than good friends.

I sent you a pm. Your sauce will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

I would be delighted if my wife and Sarah went on a moose hunting expedition! She aint done nothing wrong... Down to earth and real! Junker I swear if you bash my post ...


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Palins a tard!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

whitehunter2 said:


> Palins a tard!


your a tard:tongue:


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> your a tard:tongue:


moron:tongue:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

whitehunter2 said:


> moron:tongue:


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

ukey:i think libs hate palin because she is a hottie and all they have is butch hillary could you picture hillary gutting a moose?


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

georgiabuckdan said:


> I would be delighted if my wife and Sarah went on a moose hunting expedition! She aint done nothing wrong... Down to earth and real! Junker I swear if you bash my post ...


what? why would you even temp me? i've been good and then you call me out like this! 

and why would i even want to bash this post...i don't doubt palin can hunt; she just cant politic good


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

johnnyv917 said:


> ukey:i think libs hate palin because she is a hottie and all they have is butch hillary could you picture hillary gutting a moose?


that was the only reason to watch he try to debate something....her hottness


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

:set1_pot:
Get it?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*please then...*

Do tell us how bad she ran AK.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

JimRay said:


> :set1_pot:
> Get it?


i do get. hopefully you'll have some sauce for the weekend.

did you read my post yesterday? i'm turning over a new leaf. not gonna stir the pot.....unless the food starts to stick.


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

haven't you guy's realized yet that Palin was nothing more than a "mistake" made by McCain and the republican party. he thought he was going to get over on the American public by picking a women as a running mate. well it failed and now it's time to let her fade into the sunset.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

johnnyv917 said:


> ukey:i think libs hate palin because she is a hottie and all they have is butch hillary could you picture hillary gutting a moose?


That might be dangerous. Whomever else was there might not know which one to gut.


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Amazing Think*

As a Democrat and yes a liberal, you amaze me. You try to paint one side much like the Anit Hunters try to paint all of us. Please just work with the facts, not your impressions, and the issues. Yes we in this contry do need better health for our citizens and the free market is not suppling this option. So therefore as a carring socitey, we need to find remedies, even if it includes the goverment tipping the scales a bit to offer care for all.


----------

